

Internet Firms Are Far Behind Cable Companies in Political Donations - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/13/upshot/internet-firms-are-far-behind-cable-companies-in-political-donations.html?ref=technology&abt=0002&abg=0

======
lazaroclapp
So, essentially, the Net Neutrality issue is quasi-demonstrably being resolved
in favor of cable companies because they participate in government corruption
to a greater degree than software companies, without regard to the opinions of
the public, subject experts (EFF, academics) and the president. How is this a
thing in a modern developed nation?

This is pretty much some France Ancien Regime kinda stuff, where rich people
could basically buy public offices from the crown and with them the right to
operate them; only this is worse, because the money probably ends up in
private pockets rather than any sort of national treasury or royal fund...

